# Gettin old, feeling shit



## kecleon (Sep 29, 2015)

I think all the shit I put myself through is starting to catch up on me. 

I'm not that old like 25 but basically just feel varying levels of shit most days. I try to eat well and try and get enough sleep but just always got something these days, sore back, stomach ache, headache, feeling all unenergetic. I went and got a blood test but they say nothing wrong with me. Doctor just looked at me like I'm a drunk or addict or some shit. I barely drink, weed takes the edge off but haven't had any a couple months now. No other drugs for years now.

You guys start to feel worse as you get older? As long as I keep doing shit it's not so bad but when I chill for a while it catches me. Might all be in my head. Basically outlived all my friends cept a couple, we gotta have low fucking life expectancies. I don't think m dying but fuck this is how I think like 70 year olds feel.


----------



## dirty andy (Sep 29, 2015)

As I wake up for another eleven hour shift in the cheeseburger mines, I too feel your pain. My back is a constant source of anguish, my lungs are like dried up balloons and even when I wake up and haven't been drinking my eyes are bloodshot and I'm groggy as hell till I get 24 ops of Coffe. Makes me wonder if this is my fate haha. 

Stay strong keep fighting, bodies are old but are minds are young


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 29, 2015)

im pushing 30 and yea i feel ya, the past 5 years or so have been pretty rough on my back, i wake up in pain daily and theres nothing i can do about it. i guess you sort of get used to it, kinda like ouch i busted my knee up...well i guess thats going to hurt for 30 years now.


----------



## landpirate (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm 33 and most days one or other bit of me aches or decides to stop working properly. For me, stress and depression makes all the aches and pains so much worse. When I'm happy I barely notice the arthritis in my hand (yep arthritis at 33!) 

But guess what, like you said the doctor told you there is nothing wrong with you and you're not dying so maybe we should all think about that a bit more and consider ourselves lucky. I'm not being preachy here, I need to remind myself of this too.


----------



## kecleon (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh yeah I know, I'm grateful and feel lucky I'm still alive and going just really wondering how normal it is to start feeling like that, you know? 

I also don't notice stuff like when I'm all hapuy busy and doing stuff it when I'm trying to sleep or like wake up I feel worst. When I get doing stuff I fades and I find myself forgettin about it mostly but if I just like.sit there and think how i feel I realise not good.


----------



## Odin (Sep 29, 2015)

My fellow STP comrades, we must... we must take better care of ourselves.
I hear ya... wake up with blood shot eyes... body feeling stiff and strange and meeeeehhhhhh... arrrrg.
(take a shot of rum... shake it off..)
hehe not good.

anyway



dirty andy said:


> Stay strong keep fighting, bodies are old but are minds are young



I like that man... sometimes it's optimistic but I like to think of getting old as being a process...

Out of sheer stubbornness!!!



I for one, plan to be one day, like the great late Georgie Carlin.

AN OLD FUCK...


----------



## creature (Sep 29, 2015)

i'm 55 goddamned fucking years old.

stop fucking whining.

my back is shit, my teeth suck & i shed..
my eyesight isn't what it used to be, my knees are a bitch, i'm damn well near fucking deaf, & i have to take a shit & piss every morning, whether i want to or not (though i don't fucking leak, *yet*).

i am semi-fucking-fat & not so strong anymore..

if you don't like it, then fucking jump.

i haven't got cancer (i don't think), so *that's* a plus..

when me & my vehicle need to hold existential discourse, i am *still* the one bitching about what a fucking pain in the ass it is to have to get fucking filthy & sit in the goddamned dirt & heat or goddamned ice & fucking cold & resolve with her what it is we can do before one or the other of us dies.

do i like it?

no.

i love my bitch, & i *think* she knows it, but i think she would understand, too, if she knew i would trade her for a horse & the ability to ride on open range from one side of the country to the other..

that right, however, has been fucking stolen from us...

you get on a fucking horse & try to pass through free range?
you will at least have your gear confiscated, quite possibly be imprisoned, & maybe even shot.

the problem isn't your fucking health.

the problem is your circumstances..

these fucktards that have built 'civilization' are the 'newer' evolutionary variants of of the human species, & have stolen from from the old transient group the basic rights they held to fee passage.
cities & civilizations are by-products of fear, so there is little consideration that has yet been learned about their development, except greed & self interest.

maybe after the dust settles, we'll see how to keep basic human freedoms intact, while still keeping the benefits of larger social interactions, but that wisdom seems far away.

remember; the very, very, very first freedom of almost all animal life, is the freedom to move.

take away that freedom to move, & you have a state of oppression.

the equation is just about that fucking simple.

if you need to move & you wake up in a fucking cage, guess what?

yer gonna feel like shit.

soo.. what do you do?

walk & try & eat plants by the roadside or damn yourself to something you hate to try & keep your body going, just so it can tell you how much it hates being stuck??

the answer is fucking GO.

find a place.. a farm, a forest, a small car that you can afford to live out of, month to month, whatever..
do what you need to..
jump from job to fucking job.. day labor, fuck..

if you really hate what you're doing, do something else.
WWOOF, for god's sake..

do you really think that living in the woods will be any easier than 9-5ing?

it will NOT be..

but.. once you know what you're doing, maybe it'll work out.
i've tried going off grid, & what i found...

what i found..

is that the worst thing to look out for?

are fucking complainers.

it's ok to bitch, but don't fucking complain.

don't like the fact that the logs are 200 pound each & have to be cut into 3 parts & then split?
fine.

bitch all you like & curse at them & love them, but don't fucking complain.

just do the work & gripe your ass off, but don't fucking whine..

don't like that it's so fucking cold out that it will kill you in 15 minutes if you have bare just a shirt & pants & shoes on?
fine.

bitch all you like & even swear at the fact that you hate fucking pain..
but give the goddamned chickens their scratch & make sure the horses have their hay, ok?

bitch, but don't complain..

be glad for what you have, because if what you have isn't enough, you had damn well better be sure you are doing what you can to have enough of what you want, that you know that any shit you are feeling isn't just a matter of self disgust at the compromises you are making..

if you are 32 or younger & feeling sick & there's nothing really wrong with you & you have a decent body mass index & no worms crawling out of your ass or anything, guess what?

***********it is probably in your head************

so fucking *do* something about it.

but don't fucking whine & complain.

get on a goddamned bicycle, for god's sake..

find water & swim..

if you fuck off in front of a fucking TV set or cook on the internet for too long (ha ha i say, after fucking around in this parking lot on my laptop for 2 hours) & you feel lethargic.. well guess fucking what???

of course you are going to feel like shit..

.. am i foaming at the mouth yet...??

anyways..

good luck, guys.. if you aren't really sick, you had better heal yourselves..

if you *are*, then i'm sorry for being a fucking prick,

but if you aren't?
you deserve every fucking word, & you need to WAKE THE FUCK UP, because you have better things to do with your lives & your health, as imperfect as they may be, to just whine & complain about them...


----------



## Odin (Sep 29, 2015)

Tarnation...::eyepatch::

@creature,

I can imagine you shouting that speech like a boot camp drill sergeant. 
Sure way to wake one up.
I fully agree with the sentiment sir.
Salute.


----------



## creature (Sep 29, 2015)

Arrggh.. have some rum with yer morning bile, matey...


----------



## kecleon (Sep 29, 2015)

Haha damn I mean I don't even know half of that still blowing my mind theres some gems in there creature. I think I musta come across wrong becasue I didn't mean to be whining, just makes.me feel better in some fucked up way if other people start feeling the same as they get older too, like I'm normal and haven't got some fucking tumour or some shit  

Hope I'm as old as you some day telling it straight to some whiny kids


----------



## creature (Sep 29, 2015)

gotcha there, pal..

i was a whiny kid, too once upon a time..

now i just fart a lot...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 29, 2015)

I know how you feel, and since there's (luckily) nothing actually wrong with you, I'd try taking a look at your diet and exercise routines. 

Experiment a little with things like going Paleo, vegetarian, vegan, etc... Give each one a month and see how you feel and adjust accordingly. 

For me, the best combo seemed to be going pescetarian (fish and dairy, no red meat) after being veggie for 12 years. Also, i was working a bike delivery job (my favorite form of exercise) 8 hrs a day, so I felt like a Greek GOD. It was awesome. 

Your health is your most important resource so take care of yourself (says the fat guy who is currently trying to bounce back)


----------



## kecleon (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, i needto work on my diet, like i get excersice walking places a lot and clearing land but i shoukd eat more and good stuff. 

Fuck 8 hours cycling a day is hardcore, you mustve had to eat like 5 meals.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm 46 and am feeling pretty good for the most part. My job is strenuous, but there are tough days when I don't want to get up. I know that living outside is tough. Poor sleep (keeping aware), poor diet and drinking too much bullshit. Also, temperature extremes take their toll along with the ever present back pack. Some people tolerate pain much better than others. Ever hear of somebody who has had a heart attack and didn't go to the hospital? And lived? 

Hang in there, pain is your friend. It reminds you that you're still alive.


----------

